# biomedical careers in singapore



## ishq (Jul 18, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DeeGee (Aug 17, 2009)

ishq said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Looking for Biomedical Career in Singapore?

Any details so we can help you?


----------



## DeeGee (Aug 17, 2009)

DeeGee said:


> Looking for Biomedical Career in Singapore?
> 
> Any details so we can help you?


If you are looking for Biomedical engineering, we have lost of positions for that, however, if you are looking at other fields of Biomedical Industry, I will need more details in order to help you:

1) What kind of Biomedical field?
2) How many years experience do you have?
3) Where do you intend to find work? Hospitals, Operating Rooms, Clinics, Laboratories, etc.


Cheers


----------



## sikander (Apr 5, 2011)

Biomedical engineering is a new field and is mostly established in US . But you can get a job in university or hospital if you are well experienced .


----------



## sikander (Apr 5, 2011)

There are more opportunities being offered by hospitals no only to biomedical engineers but also to mechanical engineers as well as electrical engineers to work for biomedical projects . But most of them require an experience of 2 years .


----------



## seoche (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope this will hep yo.. I qouted here the qualifications for biomedical eng. job

A biomedical engineer technician requires a good technical aptitude, as well as creativity, because this role often works directly with biomedical engineers to assist in the design of biomedical equipment and instrumentation. These professionals also diagnose, repair and maintain equipment used by other professionals, so excellent problem solving and communication skills assist to successfully accomplish the responsibilities of the job. Most employers require familiarity with JCAHO (Joint Commission on Accreditation of Healthcare Organizations) standards.


Biomedical engineer technicians are required to have knowledge of different types of medical equipment, instrumentation and technologies used by medical or pharmaceutical professionals, which includes knowledge of troubleshooting, calibration and repair techniques. Computer knowledge is also required, including standard business software and equipment management programs.


----------

